# The "Spirit of Specktra" Stila Goodie Basket Grand Prize Giveaway



## Janice (Dec 12, 2007)

Spirit of Specktra 





Photo by: Janice​
When I first envisioned the HaulADays promotion, I was thinking on a much smaller scale not expecting to receive the support I did. I wanted to approach those who believed in what we were doing here at Specktra. Which, to me, is a social experience of sharing a bit of ourselves with each other and discussing our common interest - Cosmetics & Beauty. Well, it turns out Specktra has quite a few fans out there who were happy and willing to support my efforts to reward members with the chance to win their great products. To be honest with you, I didn't anticipate the level of support Specktra would get from wonderful vendors all across the country.

One of the people I contacted was the fabulous Danielle from Stila Cosmetics, who was very excited to receive my email and immediately expressed her and Stila's support for the HaulADays promotion. The basket displayed above is what wonderful and gorgeous people at Stila put together for the HaulADays promotion.

What you can't see from the image is the love for the Specktra Stila has, and alllllllll the AMAZING goodies STUFFED inside that basket!








When I received the basket, I knew I had to do something REALLY special. My goal for HaulADays was to give back to the people who give so much of themselves here. It was my intention to offer prizes that recognized a members contribution to the board. During the time I was pulling this promotion together, Specktra received enough support to spread the love with random giveaways and also offer more targeted and "Special" contests that reward special members. 

This my friends, is the Grand Prize giveaway, and YOU get to pick the person or people you feel embody "The Spirit of Specktra". Staff has compiled a list of members we feel have contribute immensely to the site, and make the site the special place it is for those who stumble through here. Each person brings something unique to the table and is on the list for their individual contributions. We hope you agree that it is a well rounded list of people who represent many different faces of this many faceted community. 

Using the Poll option above we ask you to vote for THE person or people YOU feel embody the Spirit of Specktra. To ensure this doesn't turn into a popularity contest, and so you don't feel horrible about being forced to vote for ONE person, you can vote for multiple people on the poll. 

There is an awesome runner up prize from MAD Minerals! (photo coming soon)

This contest will be open starting now, and will close on Christmas Eve. This gives plenty of time for all members who want to participate to research (if they wish) and vote for the candidate(s) of their choice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you for your support, and have fun with the HaulADay giveaways @ Specktra.Net!

Please show Stila love if you have have any shopping to do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you would like to thank Stila (or ANY of our sponsors) for their wonderful support please send an email to janice at specktra dot net and I will personally ensure it is forwarded!


----------



## soco210 (Dec 12, 2007)

wow that is an awesome basket!  what color is the red lipglaze on the right???


----------



## liv (Dec 12, 2007)

Oh my gosh, all that beautiful Stila!  I have been majorly obsessed with Stila lately (even ignoring MAC Holiday in the process!), so good luck to all the ladies who are in the running to win it!


----------



## kristakamikaze (Dec 12, 2007)

that is amazing


----------



## AppleDiva (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks for allowing us to select multiple people!


----------



## redambition (Dec 12, 2007)

amazing gift basket! Thank you to Stila for providing it.

Good luck to all the nominees - the nominations are well deserved


----------



## Hilly (Dec 12, 2007)

OMG...what a sweet thought!! Thanks! I am glowing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love you all!


----------



## kittenluvsmac (Dec 12, 2007)

That's an amazing prize! All of the nominees are much deserved of winning. Good luck to all, and thanks for everyting you contribute to Specktra!


----------



## corngrl2 (Dec 12, 2007)

Yeah for all you who were nominated!!  I love coming to this site and learning so much from all of you!


----------



## delidee32 (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh wow that was really really hard. Good luck to all the ladies and gentlemen nominated.


----------



## mad dog marissa (Dec 13, 2007)

thats reaaly cool! good luck guys!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you for the nomination


----------



## woopsydaissy (Dec 13, 2007)

*sigh* It's so fun to dream! lol

All the people nominated are terrific!


----------



## Bonbonroz (Dec 13, 2007)

This is a great idea!! Good luck to all the nominees, they all deserve it!!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 13, 2007)

Just being nominated for this is such an honour!!!
And those are greeeeeeat goodies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm thinking of doing a little something to thank Stila and the other sponsors


----------



## threelittlebirds (Dec 13, 2007)

Good luck to all the nominees and thank you for the great inspiration/advice.


----------



## user79 (Dec 13, 2007)

Good luck to all the contestants! Specktra appreciates each and every one of you so much! You have all brought so much to our community, and I'd be so happy for any of you that wins.


----------



## frocher (Dec 13, 2007)

Best of luck ladies!!!


----------



## lethaldesign (Dec 13, 2007)

Ahhh Stila! What a wonderful basket of goodies! All of the ladies listed in the poll are well deserving of such a great prize 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good luck to you all!


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Dec 13, 2007)

I think that the people you picked def do represent this site well, they all do a great job....... BUT I am so suprised that *entipy* was not on here. Every day when I sign on to this site, she always has an FOTD, and she always is encouraging others. I definately wanted to vote for her lol. Good Luck to the rest of you ladies, all of you deserve to win.


----------



## linziP123 (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeup_wh0re* 

 
_I think that the people you picked def do represent this site well, they all do a great job....... BUT I am so suprised that *entipy* was not on here. Every day when I sign on to this site, she always has an FOTD, and she always is encouraging others. I definately wanted to vote for her lol. Good Luck to the rest of you ladies, all of you deserve to win._

 

i second this, while i agree all of the people in the list deserve it, i think she should have been rewarded for having done a FOTD for nearly every single day!!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 13, 2007)

Specktra's staff deliberated long and hard about who to include on the list, and making 'cuts' was a difficult decision from what initially was a very large group of people. We chose people, as Janice said, that really seem to embody the vision of the site. 
That's not to say that we don't appreciate EVERYONE'S contribution, because we do...we just feel that these members have really given the site something extra of themselves, and we want to allow you guys (the members) to have a voice in this process as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




There's absolutely NO offense meant to ANYONE not included on the list of candidates.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 13, 2007)

What a great idea!  Specktra wouldn't be half as great as it is if not for the contributions of all those mentioned!


----------



## Starz777 (Dec 13, 2007)

Tough decision! They're all great!!!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Dec 13, 2007)

I want to be on that list lol. Oh well. That's what I get for not posting often enough! I voted.


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you for being so polite and explaining. No matter who wins, it will be well deserved. All of the ladies are fantastic!


----------



## kokometro (Dec 13, 2007)

That's a beautiful prize. Stila is so generous and awesome!


----------



## sTaRRYeYeD (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashley_v85* 

 
_I want to be on that list lol. Oh well. That's what I get for not posting often enough! I voted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lmao! I was so gonna ask why she wasnt on that list!!! She is my personal favorite, and i seriously check everyday for a freakin post from her!!! =] But since shes not on there, I voted as well!!! I just think she should have been!!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh My God you guys!! I could cry!!!! Thank you sooo much for including me along with all these beautiful talented people!! I'm honered just to be nominated & in the running!! Thank you to all that vote for me & whether i even come close to winniing or not i am so happy to be an inspiration to others!! I totally 100% owe everything i have learned to Specktra!!!

Thank you sooo much Janice & the others for nominating me!!!!!!

This just made my year, lol!!!


----------



## kyoto (Dec 14, 2007)

I just want to take the time to say that all the nominees are very deserving and I wish all of them the best of luck.  I've only been with Spektra a short time and I've learned so much, not just from the nominees, but all of you.  And what a beautiful basket!


----------



## mello (Dec 14, 2007)

That was so hard! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Good luck to everyone!


----------



## moonsugar7 (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeup_wh0re* 

 
_I think that the people you picked def do represent this site well, they all do a great job....... BUT I am so suprised that *entipy* was not on here. Every day when I sign on to this site, she always has an FOTD, and she always is encouraging others. I definately wanted to vote for her lol. Good Luck to the rest of you ladies, all of you deserve to win._

 

I was wondering the same.  I'd vote for Entipy too!   But I imagine it was very hard to pick because this site has a lot of great guys and gals!

 Good luck you all, you deserve it!!!


----------



## entipy (Dec 14, 2007)

First of all, SOOO many congratulations to all of those on this list! There is some serious talent up there and any ONE of those people is more than deserving of this prize and recognition!

Second of all,

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeup_wh0re* 

 
_I think that the people you picked def do represent this site well, they all do a great job....... BUT I am so suprised that *entipy* was not on here. Every day when I sign on to this site, she always has an FOTD, and she always is encouraging others. I definately wanted to vote for her lol. Good Luck to the rest of you ladies, all of you deserve to win._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *linziP123* 

 
_i second this, while i agree all of the people in the list deserve it, i think she should have been rewarded for having done a FOTD for nearly every single day!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonsugar7* 

 
_I was wondering the same.  I'd vote for Entipy too!   But I imagine it was very hard to pick because this site has a lot of great guys and gals!

 Good luck you all, you deserve it!!!_

 

OMG!! AWWW!!!  That is SO SWEET for y'all to say! You're gonna make me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!  I so seriously appreciate your thoughts and mentioning me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Y'all are awesome!!


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Dec 14, 2007)

Of course, you are the bomb. I thought about your pretty fotd where you did the lily...that was beautiful!


----------



## xJUDYx (Dec 14, 2007)

good luck to all! this was a hard choice!


----------



## Padmita (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotpink1326* 

 
_Oh My God you guys!! I could cry!!!! Thank you sooo much for including me along with all these beautiful talented people!! I'm honered just to be nominated & in the running!! Thank you to all that vote for me & whether i even come close to winniing or not i am so happy to be an inspiration to others!! I totally 100% owe everything i have learned to Specktra!!!

Thank you sooo much Janice & the others for nominating me!!!!!!

This just made my year, lol!!!
















_

 
I feel totally the same way as you - I feel extremely honoured to have been included in that list together with so many awesome gals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!


----------



## mary<3mac (Dec 14, 2007)

Gorgeous!!  Best of luck to those nominated!


----------



## red (Dec 15, 2007)

You are asking me to choose which rose from our garden smells the sweetest? Difficult difficult .....

congrats to all the nominees .. you are all winners :-D


----------



## miss_emc (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks so much for the nomination, I really appreciate it! And a huge thanks to Stila for providing the amazing basket!

You just made my day


----------



## Janice (Dec 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *red* 

 
_You are asking me to choose which rose from our garden smells the sweetest? Difficult difficult .....

congrats to all the nominees .. you are all winners :-D_

 
It is a multiple option poll. You can choose to vote for as many of the nominees as you wish.


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Dec 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_It is a multiple option poll. You can choose to vote for as many of the nominees as you wish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 


I wish I would have known that before I had voted lol!!!


----------



## mslips (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks for the nomination! i feel so special =)


----------



## Janice (Dec 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeup_wh0re* 

 
_I wish I would have known that before I had voted lol!!!_

 
It's stated in the first post, but I get what you're sayin.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Dec 17, 2007)

Wow! I feel like someone at the Golden Globes. It really IS just an honor to be nominated. I never ever thought I'd get a chance to say that LOL

It figures that I just changed my name LMAO


----------



## little teaser (Dec 17, 2007)

good luck, i voted


----------



## Hilly (Dec 18, 2007)

nevamind


----------



## ginger9 (Dec 19, 2007)

Good luck to all, you are all winners in my book


----------



## elecksis (Dec 22, 2007)

This is really neat!!!! Good luck! I am glad this is multiple choices!! Rockin!


----------



## Janice (Dec 24, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS* *SNOWKEI*, and runner up *HILLY*! 

Snowkei has won the Spirit of Specktra Grand Prize and will be sent the HUGE basket of Stila goodies on the first post! Snowkei what an honor it is to have you with us on the forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We enjoy your photos and tutorials so incredibly much and it's a real joy and pleasure to host you here. 

Runner up Hilly has won an AMAZING assortment of cosmetics from MAD Minerals! Thank you Hilly for simply being you, you are AWESOME and I'm thrilled to call you a friend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't wait to see what FOTD's you two come up with with your new products, ENJOY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You might notice a new image 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 under their names, it's a trophy for winning this contest. It will have to work until I can commission new badges. ^_^


----------



## SuSana (Dec 24, 2007)

Congratulations girls!!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 24, 2007)

Fantastic!


----------



## Hilly (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks so much for doing this Janice. I appreciate everyone on this site and everything they contribute. Being a specktra member makes me feel so proud. 

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## snowkei (Dec 25, 2007)

OMG...just OMG... can I tell u that I found this poll just today?! :S
Becuz of my insensitivity, I am so embarased now...O_O

I feel so honored to be one of the nominees, all of u are so great!
I learn a lot from u all (even English! lol)

and I'd like to say THANX to everyone here, I'm just a girl who loves painting on her face..
thanks y'all! You always encourag me, inspire me, and share with me.
It's so great to be a member of specktra! Love u all!

still cannot believe that I will be receiving this HUGE gift now...
This special gift is something I will never forget and always treasure...

Merry Xmas!!


----------



## redambition (Dec 25, 2007)

congratulations snowkei and hilly!


----------



## nikki (Dec 25, 2007)

Congratulations girls!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 25, 2007)

*congratulations snowkei and hilly*!!!!!!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Dec 25, 2007)

Congrats Snowkei and Hilly.  I am honored to be a member of Specktra because of you guys presence in the community!!


----------



## ilorietta (Dec 25, 2007)

Congratulations girls you both deserve it so much!

Looking forward to lots of tuts from you! and thanks for the past ones..you are so inspiring!


----------



## frocher (Dec 25, 2007)

Congrats Ladies!


----------



## poocatgrrl (Dec 25, 2007)

Congrats to both of you! Well deserved!


----------



## Dawn (Dec 26, 2007)

Congrats to both of you lovely ladies!!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Dec 26, 2007)

Congratulations to you both.


----------



## n_c (Dec 26, 2007)

Congrats girls!


----------



## nunu (Dec 28, 2007)

Congratulation girls!! you are fantastic


----------

